# What kind of son or daughter are you?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you feel good about the kind of son or daughter you are?


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not rebelious or disrespectful and I think I'm a good person so I think I'm a good son :stu lol.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Eh, I could be better..


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I could be better but so could my parents. That sounds bad. I don't mean it to be. No one is perfect and all that. They love me and I them.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It's not as clear cut for me - in some areas I feel good but in others I feel a total let down to my parents


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Well on the plus side I never gave my parents any grief/problems/headaches over the years. A lot of kids give their parents a hard time when they are growing up rebelling and doing lots of crazy things, just being disrespectful. I never did any of that and get on with my parents extremely well, never had a fight with them ever. I'm a good son in that sense I guess.

But I vote no because I've achieved basically jack ****. Compared to my sister who has a good job, bought her own apartment, is married etc. I haven't really done anything to make them proud. Which I do feel bad about.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not ok. I'm a leech, and I'm making no effort to be anything else.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know what to think really, let alone feel. I've no clue how this relationship's supposed to be and avoid them. I have almost no involvement in their lives.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish, just once, I could do something to make my dad genuinely proud of me. He never pressures me or ridicules me, which only goes to show that he deserves a better son.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Janniffy said:


> It's not as clear cut for me - in some areas I feel good but in others I feel a total let down to my parents


im the same, i feel i let them down big time when it comes more social stuff.

But my dad is awful hard to please, in fact you couldnt please him. You could move mountains for him and he'd still find a fault. But my dads very negative and it can often feed into my self beliefs.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm a good little boy. But they worry about my social life because I've been friendless the majority of my life.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Depends which parent I'm with. I think I'm a good daughter to my mom, but I'm just civil to my dad so I wouldn't consider myself a good daughter to him.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I would say I'm a good son to both parents.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I should treat my mom better. My father is no longer living.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really care terribly. I still hold a big grudge against my dad and I know he holds grudges against me. (My mom died 18 years ago) We talk on the phone several times a week but my new hobby is needling him. I don't attack him but I say little insults here and there, especially about my step-monster.

He probably thinks of me as lazy and that I haven't worked hard enough. But it's not like he has ever had big expectations for me or my sister. I moved to Japan when I was 19 and he never once asked me to come back because he missed me or to finish college.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear god, no. I am the worst son. My mother witnessed a most flagrant, horrid transfiguration; from boundless promise to...this. Good thing she detached when she did.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, my mom calls me ungrateful sometimes, and I'm pretty sure shes right. I'm pretty much a failure at life, even at my young age... So I'm probably not the greatest of sons. I've probably let her down.

And I don't live with my dad, I haven't seen him in a while... If he feels anything about me though, it'd be disappointment I'd say.

So yeah.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not okay with the kind of Daughter I am. I've done things and said things make me ashamed to even be alive and regret them considering they were all geared towards my Mom, who is really the only person who cares about me besides my best friend.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, although I can be really lazy at times, I am content over the fact that I didn't gave my folks a hard time most of the times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

_1. Yes, I'm okay with the kind of son I am_

There is always room for improvement, but yes, I like the son I am.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I used to be a pain in the butt but I'm happy with how I am now. Losing my dad changed everything really. I'm lucky I guess in that my mum would tell me she was proud no matter what I did (even if she wasn't). I try my best to not let her down because she's done a lot for me... despite our many disputes :b.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm not a very good daughter. I'm just not. I use to be when I was younger but now I'm a mess to deal with.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I think they are pleased that I have never had to move-in, or borrow money ever. I took care of Mom several years when she needed it. My dad wishes I would visit more, but being around him grosses me out, because he is a womanizing nasty pig.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not okay. I don't cause many problems, I'm not really disrespectful, but I barely speak to my parents and don't spend enough time with them. And I help out around the house and everything (when I can), but I barely help with the bills. I am also nothing to be proud of...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm the kind of son who'd rather be a dafter.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How could I be a bad son? I was dragged into this world without having any say in the matter. How can someone in such a situation have any obligations that would determine if they're good or bad?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> How could I be a bad son? I was dragged into this world without having any say in the matter. How can someone in such a situation have any obligations that would determine if they're good or bad?


 By that definition, we were all dragged into the world, kicking and screaming. Even Michael Jackson didn't have a choice. :/

To answer OP, I think I'm okay daughter, not totally bad but not all that great. I don't drink, do drugs, spend their money but I also don't have good attitude, only sometimes help around the house. I generally just don't live, which gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

no


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am ok. I try hard and take care of my parents the best I can.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was younger maybe not so much but now a days yes I'm okay.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I'm a good daughter to my parents because I'm respectful and I hardly ever argue with them.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I was always a pretty good kid (terrified of being otherwise), and as an adult I've made amends and done many things to help my parents despite being emotionally neglected and abused by them. My mom and dad have also lowered their standards for me -- since they have another kid who is a homeless addict. Kind of makes them appreciate me more.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

My mum has always expressed good feelings towards me. We've had arguments but I don't think there was ever a huge problem between us. 

My dad has always been disinterested in me. Because of this, I've never had a father figure in my life and I find it impossible to personally talk to males. (I find it easier to talk to women with problems). I don't hold a grudge against him. Seeing as he's suffered horrific child abuse, I'm just grateful that he hasn't taken it out on me. There are times when he shows slight concern, and we communicate decently. At the end of the day, I'm content. I wouldn't say we're on bad terms considering our family has been destroyed from alcohol.

So yeah, I'm alright I guess. :b


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I picked #4 because I'm a total disappointment. No job, degree, BF and still live at home.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think i'm a good son. i try to do well, and my parents are happy with that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> By that definition, we were all dragged into the world, kicking and screaming. Even Michael Jackson didn't have a choice. :/


Yes, we're all dragged in without consent. Not all of us are pleased with that deal, which puts us in a difficult & uncomfortable situation. Now that we're here we're forced to make a decision: stay or exit.

Your example of MJ would be a man who IMO decided to exit. Taking loads of CNS depressants he surely had to know were dangerous was basically a form of suicide. He didn't know for sure he was going to die, so it was kind of like he was playing Russian Roulette -- clear risk of death, though no near-certitude any particular time it's played.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

My parents could not look down on me any further. I'm a total disappointment to them.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm just absolutely awful.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know I'd like to think I'm a good son, but I'm really lazy and do not really help my parents out enough. I get along with them ok though.


----------

